# Anastasia Abasova (Sommermädchen) arbeitet als Call-Girl



## Katzun (14 Apr. 2011)

​ 


Laut Zeitgeistmagazin kann mal Sie wohl Buchen


.....Im Member-Bereich, zu welchem Interessenten die Zugangsdaten per Email mit dem Absender "XXX Escorts" erhalten, erscheint Anastasia Abasova gleich an oberster Stelle. Unter dem Namen "Valeria Berlin" lockt Anastasia Abasova mit fast aus dem BH kullernden Brüsten auf ihre Info-Seite. Dort stehen die Preise von Anastasia Abasova: 900 Euro für ein zweistündiges "ShortDate" mit dem Sommermädchen. Ein "Dinner-Date" für bis zu 6 Stunden Anastasia gibt es für 1500 Euro. Eine Nacht lang voll achtzehnstündiger Romantik im "Romantic Overnight"-Tarif gibt es für 2100 Euro.......


Hier gehts zu dem Bericht: Sommermädchen Anastasia Abasova arbeitet als Escort

Hätte ich ja nie von Ihre gedacht


----------



## Franky70 (15 Apr. 2011)

Nö danke, für meinen Geldbeutel too much!


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

Was bietet sie denn für die Kohle? Nur Blümchensex oder kann man die Kleine auch mal richtig rannehmen?


----------



## Katzun (15 Apr. 2011)

schick doch mal ne mail hin und frag nach 

ich glaub für 2000 ocken wird wohl mehr als blümchensex drin sein...


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

Die will ich haben :drip: schnell mein Sparbuch plünder


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

Leute, da steht was von Romantic Overnight, aber nichts von hartem geilen Sex


----------



## Katzun (15 Apr. 2011)

naja, man kann ja auch romantisch aufs klo gehen


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

Händchenhalten ist auch romantisch, aber ich würd keine 2100 Euro dafür zahlen


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Apr. 2011)

Für das Geld kann man so viel kaufen. Das ist keine Nutte der Welt wert!


----------



## syd67 (15 Apr. 2011)

naja dann der flug 2000euronen plus accomondation da schlepp ich lieber
nen backpacker ab,die gibts hier zu tausenden


----------



## posemuckel (15 Apr. 2011)

Erst Sommermädchen, dann Prostituierte,
...fast ein gesellschaftlicher Aufstieg!!!!


----------



## Franky70 (16 Apr. 2011)

Für Sonya Kraus würde ich 2100 löhnen, aber nicht für die.
Anastasia kann mich besuchen, für 160 € die Stunde, keinen Cent mehr (und es wird nicht nur Händchen gehalten). 
Mal ehrlich: Soo toll sieht die nicht mal aus.


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Apr. 2011)

Ich würde nicht mal für "meine" Babsi Schöneberger soviel Geld ausgeben!


----------



## JayP (21 Apr. 2011)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich da wohl was falsch. Müsste das Sommermädchen nicht eigentlich mir Geld zahlen wenn ich deren nerviges Gequatsche ertragen muss!?!

Aber das kostet bestimmt extra sprich romantic overnight mit non talking guarantee 10.000 € oder so.

Für das Geld kann ich mir aber auch nen Porsche oder so leihen und genug Goldgräberinnen gratis abschleppen


----------



## haustebiste (10 Juni 2011)

hat jemand nen link zu der seite? wäre toll


----------



## Franky70 (19 Juni 2011)

haustebiste schrieb:


> hat jemand nen link zu der seite? wäre toll



Endlich: Ihr erster Kunde!


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juni 2011)

dann aber einen ausführlichen Bericht bitte .....


----------



## Tom G. (17 Okt. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Erst Sommermädchen, dann Prostituierte,
> ...fast ein gesellschaftlicher Aufstieg!!!!



Nachdem ich damals eine kurze Sequenz der Sendung sah, hätte ich auch niemals gedacht, dass aus ihr etwas Vernünftiges werden könnte.

Nun besteht zumindest die Chance, dass sie der Allgemeinheit nicht per Hartz 4 zur Last fällt.

Gab es nicht in diesem Jahr eine 2. Staffel?


----------



## FABIANJ (18 Nov. 2011)

ist jA KRASS


----------

